# Welche Programme sind sinnvoll für Bluebox?



## mastersound (6. Januar 2008)

Ein Herzliches hallo an alle hier im Forum.
Bin frisch neu hier im Forum,und freue mich dieses im Netz gefunden zu haben.

Ich habe vor mir eine Bluebox zu bauen und na ja.Bin natürlich total begeister von der Materie
und frage mich welche Programme um gute Ergebnise zu erziellen nötig sind.
Ich habe mir schon ein Paar Progs besorgt,weis aber nicht ob die für gute Ergebnise geeignet sind,und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören.
Das Ding ist,das ich der Meinung bin das die Progs die ich habe recht gut sind,ich aber vorhin beim durchstöbern hier im Forum,nichts(bzw.fast nix) von diesen Programmen gelessen habe,das sie einer hier speziel benutzt,und das verwirrt mich grad ein wenig,und hab jetzt schiss das ich evt. die falschen Progs mir besorgt habe....AAAAHH...

ja wie schon gesagt will blueboxtechnisches so einiges machen im bereich musikvideo etc.

ich habe die Programme:

SONNY VEGAS 6.0 (videoschnitt)

RESOLUME 2.2       (effekt etc.)

ARKAOS VJ 3.6       (effekt etc.)


und jetzt seit ihr drann mit euren erfahrungen.was meint ihr?kann man damit schon was vernümftiges produktives auf die beine stellen?oder sind diese programme so schlecht das ich deswegen so gut wie noch nichts gelessen habe darüber hier im bezug auf bluebox effekte etc?arbeitet ihr vielleicht selbst damit oder ......?

und wenn diese progs die ich habe nicht so der hammer seien sollten was würdet ihr mir empfehlen (was natürlich im ramen des bezahlbaren wäre) ?

würde mich sehr riesig über antworten von euch erfahreneren freuen,so wie auf tips etc.

super nette grüsse


----------



## chmee (6. Januar 2008)

Erstmal Willkommen.

Nebenbei : Bitte achte auf die Netiquette dieses Forums. Hier wird auf die Schreibform Wert gelegt. Sie sollte der deutschen Rechtschreibung entsprechen ( Großschreibung von Hauptwörtern etc..).

*Chromakeying*, *Keying*, *Bluescreen* oder *Greenscreen* ist das, was Du suchst.
Da wirst Du hier über die Suche noch so Einiges finden.

*Sony Vegas* ist ein recht erwachsenes Programm, da gibt es definitiv ein Keying-Modul. *Resolume* und *ArkaosVJ* sind VJing-Programme, die nicht für den Schnitt gedacht sind, sondern für den Echtzeit-Gebrauch auf Parties. Da kann man Keyen, aber das hat mit Videocliperstellung nur sehr sehr entfernt was zu tun.

mfg chmee


----------



## APoCx (24. Januar 2008)

ansich kannst du chromakeying ganz leicht in vegas verwenden...

allerdings ist das ( wie schon chmee gesagt) ein sehr erwachsenes programm, wo du alles selber genau abstimmen musst, deswegen würde ich dir ein programm empfehlen (ulead video studio und magix movie maker) indem das programm den effekt besser einstellt


----------

